# need info on rainshadow blanks



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey guys, I've been building G. Loomis blanks exclusively for about 25 years now and since they are shutting custom rod builders out, I was wondering if I could grt some feedback from fellow rodbuilders about the Rainshadow blanks. How do they compare in cost,weight and action to the G.loomis Mahogany and the IMX blanks. I build mostly 6.5' and 7' trout rods. Thanks for your input in advance.

TT


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Batsons are a very good blank. I've never built on a Loomis, but have built quite a few Batsons. The blanks are very nice, the actions are a little different than the St. Croixs that I also build on, but I like the Batsons powers and actions it just takes a little getting used to the differences. Mark


----------



## E. Harry (May 8, 2008)

ToddyTrout,
I do not want to sound like a Rainshadow salesman but I started using the Rainshadow blanks when they were first introduced and have continued over the years because I have been very satisfied with them. The price is very hard to beat and the suppoort from the Batsons is outstanding. I guess that I have built a couple hundred rods from Rainshadow blanks, mostly the Salmon and Steelhead blanks and some Bass. I have also built on quite a few Loomis blanks and the power and action of many of the Rainshadow blanks are very close to the Loomis. 
The new Rainshadow multi-modulus blanks and the new blanks with carbon fiber scrim are very impressive blanks.
I do not want to put the Loomis blanks down but I do not think that we are losing much with them not supplying us with blanks any longer. There are a number of blank manufacturers that offer better value blanks than Loomis and the Rainshadow are at the top of the list in my judgment.
If there are particular blanks that you are curious about give me a holler and I may be able to help however I am not very familiar with their Trout blanks. If that is where your interest is then I am probably not going to be much help.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have built quite a few rods on Rainshadow blanks, mostly trout and redfish rods. They are excellent blanks and the price is hard to beat. I have only built a couple of Loomis rods and I cannot say that they are any better blanks than the Rainshadows.
Pat


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

For trout rods, I really like the RX8 XSB822.5 and the XSB842. They are pretty stuff in the midsection, but have a nice soft tip. They are super light and great for lures, but may be a little fast if you're throwing bait... The titanium chrome color is beautiful too. I havn't tried any of their RX7 stuff, but I've always heard good things. Service and support are top notch, and price is very reasonable. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad to see this topic covered. I have been very curious about their blanks also. I have not built on them, due to the lack of a retailer in my area. I like to touch and see the blank before I buy and with shipping cost I just am not sure if I would be willing to buy a blank I have never seen the action of. 

Kyle thanks for your input on the trout blanks. I was thinking about the inshore popper IP963, any input on those?

Thanks


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

I've built quite a few various Rainshadow rods and have been very happy with all of them. I'm getting ready to build two as we speak. I think they are very reasonably priced compared to some other manufacturers and the quality comparable. I know Bill (Batson) and he's very generous helping guys with charity stuff and stands behind his products 110%. I think they are a great company to do business with. Randy.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I havn't used the IP963, but I bet it would be a really good rod for live bait. 8' mod-fast & under 2oz.... sounds good to me. 8' is a little long for me when throwing lures, but I bet it would lob a livie out there a long ways and pick up line fast when the cork goes under... There's quite a few guys that build trout rods on the IP843's. These are a little softer in the midsection than the RX8's. Chunkin Charlie is a local retailer of Batson rods. Give him a holler and he can tell you about the inshore rods in detail.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Rainshadow blanks get my vote as well! Nothing wrong with Loomis either. I like them a lot too. Batson's are a better value though and will be around providing the great blanks and customer service that they do for a very long time to come.


----------



## venturarodandlure (Feb 14, 2009)

Hard not to like Rainshadow's. I like all their blanks, though mainly I've used their swimbait and composite live bait rods and their mag bass rods. They are all very good at any price. Plus Bill Batson is someone who gives back to rodbuilding and is an overall good guy..


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think you'll be hard pressed to find someone with anything negative to say about Rainshadow blanks. I really like the IP843, 844, 845 blanks. 7ft. blanks that will make great trout rods. Especially the 843 and 844. When ya' need alittle more lead in your pencil, the 845 is good too. Like Kyle said, Chunkn' charlie is the local guy for Batson blanks. He's also a builder and can get you fixed up with their products.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got 5 new Batson Rainshadows in the tube from Chunkin' Charlie. Aside from the IP843 and IP844 I've built several rods on the CB76M and would say it's probably my go to rod for just about anything you could want to chunk at trout and reds.


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

i have built a few rods using the RX8 in 822.5 and 823's. i love the blanks use to build on a lot of Loomis blanks. I find the Batson product to be second to none, the customer service is the tops and warranty is top notch. I had to use the warranty one time, took about 2 weeks to get the replacement only because they were doing a production run on the 823. I am building as many rods on the Rainshadows as I can because of this. When Loomis started saying they were not going to be providing for custom builders I was a little heart broken, after I found the Rainshadow blanjks that ended. Go and get you a Rainshadow and never look back.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info guys, I have sent a pm to chunkin charlie to get a price sheet. I hope to test them reeeel soon!!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

TT I sent you an e-mail. Feel free to call me at 979-864-9356 or e-mail at [email protected]

To follow in with everyone else, rainshadow blanks offer a lot of value for your money. You can spend a lot of money on a blank but you will find few better.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well Said Chunkin' Charlie!!!! Come see me this week brotha!!
Ruben


----------



## i got it (Feb 11, 2007)

if you guys want a 8 ft croaker rod you need to come to rockport and ill show you the one ,i was building ip 963 broke two in the same place put it on rod builder org and got and email from bill steven swampland takle and he show me a set up that is out of this word,castaway 963 964 with micro guide on top of the blank split grip handle,every one ive let throw this iam now building them one so call bill or me and see the latest thing to hit the water
capt alan
361 563 2570


----------

